# Question regarding after every buildworld & make installworld



## WeaponX (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello all,

I have the following in my make.conf:


```
WITHOUT_X11=            YES
WITHOUT_GUI=            YES

NO_X=                   TRUE
NO_ATM=                 TRUE
NO_AUDIT=               TRUE
NO_AUTHPF=              TRUE
NO_BLUETOOTH=           TRUE
NO_BIND=                TRUE
NO_BIND_DNSSEC=         TRUE
NO_BIND_ETC=            TRUE
NO_BIND_LIBS_LWRES=     TRUE
NO_BIND_MTREE=          TRUE
NO_BIND_NAMED=          TRUE
NO_BIND_UTILS=          TRUE
NO_DICT=                TRUE
NO_DOCUPDATE=           TRUE
NO_GAMES=               TRUE
NO_GDB=                 TRUE
NO_HTML=                TRUE
NO_I4B=                 TRUE
NO_INFO=                TRUE
NO_IPFILTER=            TRUE
NO_KERBEROS=            TRUE
NO_LPR=                 TRUE
NO_LIB32=               TRUE
NO_NIS=                 TRUE
NO_PROFILE=             TRUE
NO_P1003_1B=            TRUE
NO_PF=                  TRUE
NO_RESCUE=              TRUE
NO_FORTRAN=             TRUE
NO_SENDMAIL=            TRUE
NO_SHAREDOCS=           TRUE
NO_EXAMPLES=            TRUE
NO_ZFS=                 TRUE
```

and I have the following in src.conf:


```
WITHOUT_X11=                    TRUE
WITHOUT_ATM=                    TRUE
WITHOUT_AUTHPF=                 TRUE
WITHOUT_AUDIT=                  TRUE
WITHOUT_BIND=                   TRUE
WITHOUT_BIND_DNSSEC=            TRUE
WITHOUT_BIND_ETC=               TRUE
WITHOUT_BIND_LIBS_LWRES=        TRUE
WITHOUT_BIND_MTREE=             TRUE
WITHOUT_BIND_NAMED=             TRUE
WITHOUT_BLUETOOTH=              TRUE
WITHOUT_DICT=                   TRUE
WITHOUT_GAMES=                  TRUE
WITHOUT_GDB=                    TRUE
WITHOUT_HTML=                   TRUE
WITHOUT_I4B=                    TRUE
WITHOUT_IDEA=                   TRUE
WITHOUT_IPFILTER=               TRUE
WITHOUT_INFO=                   TRUE
WITHOUT_KERBEROS=               TRUE
WITHOUT_LIB32=                  TRUE
WITHOUT_LPR=                    TRUE
WITHOUT_NCP=                    TRUE
WITHOUT_NIS=                    TRUE
WITHOUT_PF=                     TRUE
WITHOUT_PROFILE=                TRUE
WITHOUT_RCMDS=                  TRUE
WITHOUT_SENDMAIL=               TRUE
WITHOUT_SHAREDOCS=              TRUE
WITHOUT_ZFS=                    TRUE
WITHOUT_GCOV=                   TRUE
WITHOUT_RESCUE=                 TRUE
WITHOUT_FORTRAN=                TRUE
WITHOUT_SHAREDOCS=              TRUE
WITHOUT_EXAMPLES=               TRUE
WITHOUT_ZFS=                    TRUE
```

My question: even if I have specified no bluetooth, games, FS, X11....

Can anyone please explain as to why after performing a make buildworld & make installworld, make delete-old, make delete-old-libs.. I get all the junk that's not supposed to be built like games directory, bind, zfs , bluetooth directories etc... and their respective /etc/ config files populated all over the install base? Is there any clean way to really force to not build these packages and remove these directories?

Even if I delete these directories, next time I rebuild world they come back!

Would be nice to understand how I can control this? My goal is to have minimum OS install base with no X (even after upgrading or making custom kernels)

thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2011)

Remove all the NO_* variables from /etc/make.conf, they are depricated. Then read src.conf(5).


----------



## disi (Mar 10, 2011)

I set the variables in src.conf like this (string value not boolean):


```
WITHOUT_NIS="YES"
```

This works 100%, but you have to be careful with updating your configs. e.g. if you set without nis support, you have to remove the nis lines from your nsswitch.conf or the system won't boot properly.

Also I have only 3 or 4 variables set, not so many.

As I understand it, it doesn't influence what is build of the base system but how it is build.

In my case, I only installed the base system, which has no X11 etc. and if I set 
	
	



```
WITHOUT_X11="YES"
```
 in make.conf it won't pull the X11 libraries in for some package that I build and might have X11 GUIs.


----------



## WeaponX (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. From my understanding the make.conf is for controlling and building packages while src.conf is for system wide configuration

I will give it a try using 
	
	



```
WITHOUT_*="YES"
```
 and see if that makes a difference. What are your thoughts on editing /etc/mtree? 

P.S regarding the NIS lines, I've already been down that path and have made changes  thanks for the tip.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2011)

The value of the variable is irrelevant. The code only checks if the variable exists or not.


----------

